# Dr. Adorable



## lra

I saw this carrier oil, essential oil brand, Dr. Adorable, on amazon. It claims to be organic. I could not find its website to ask a copy of organic certification. Have anyone use this brand before?


----------



## suprasdk

http://yhst-128882917116537.stores.yahoo.net/


----------



## paillo

I use it for Jojoba and Argan oils and have had no problems at all. I think I've used their site on Ebay though. Jojoba and Argan are sooooo **** expensive, and their prices aren't bad.


----------



## azimuth

I've used their 7 lb containers of various types, tallow, coconut, etc. Never had a problem. Check out imstepmom on Ebay as well. She has excellent supplies.


----------



## lra

They are inexpensive probably because they are not certified organic. I didn't see any organic logo on their label. I could not make a claim that my soaps contain certified organic oils (if I use Dr. Adorable)


----------



## suprasdk

What companies have certified organic oil? I looked into soaper's choice but I only see a few items that are certified.


----------



## lra

Mountain herb rose has a lot of selection. It's pricy but it's a reputable green company.


----------



## brandi

I bought Dr adorable fractionated coconut oil and it caused my perfume to be cloudy.  I have just asked for their organic certification and my money back.


----------



## brandi

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150443742160?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

36 ounces for 19.00 plus 6.00 shipping.

Their negative reviews say its cut with something but they have a upc number.  The seller says she is a wholesaler.  Im not sure what to do.


----------



## grayceworks

I've been tempted to buy it... gets decent reviews on amazon, and I always try to check that... but I get put off by the shipping costs being nearly as much as the product, and I'm spoiled by my free shipping on amazon and when I buy at SMR or WSP I usually buy enough there for free shipping too... If I knew the guy's website or if he offered deals on shipping for multiple products, I would probably try it. 

OH! also... not to hijack the thread, but I just found a *good deal on coconut oil* though for those with Amazon Prime membership... dunno how long it will last, but 9lbs for 20.99 with free shipping, (as opposed to WSP with 8lbs for 23.95 or BB with 7lbs for 16.95+shipping. )


----------



## brandi

Dont buy Dr Adorable.  It ruined my perfume and 3 loaves of soap.  The same recipe Ive been using for two years.  Water would make the perfume cloudy.  

I really like wholesale supplies plus and I trust them.  I probably wont buy from anyone else again.


----------

